
Show HN: Mailroof.com – Map-based CRM in your email - mailroof
http://www.mailroof.com
======
mailroof
Hi Guys I'm Brian founder of Mailroof- A Gmail plugin that analyses your email
and provides you with a visual representation of your customers. Know who
didn't get back to you, who you haven't kept in touch with and follow up with
them automatically using MailRoof's customizable templates.

I'm still developing the product, we have some bugs but the basic version of
the product is available on our site as a free beta. I would love to know what
you guys think about the product.

I made a quick video about the product as well
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Fz_7WMTzo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Fz_7WMTzo)
. Thanks

~~~
alooPotato
Cool product!

I'm curious if you considered using inboxsdk.com for the Gmail extension you
wrote. I'm one of the founders of Streak and we released the SDK specifically
to make these kinds of apps way easier to build. Would love any technical
feedback on why you chose not to use it (if you've heard of it).

~~~
mailroof
No way! I wish I saw this before! Could have saved so much time instead of
burning my eye-balls on DOM hacking.

One question for you. Did you use guys Google OAuth API for user
authentication? I'm using it but have found it starts going crazy with
multiple sign-ins (usually 4+ sign-ins).

~~~
alooPotato
Our server connects to the Gmail API on our backend. Using the SDK will let
you add your UI to the top section of gmail (like your app does) but also get
the currently signed in user. You'll still need to implement your own oauth
flow. Alternatively, if you are targeting chrome only, you can use chromes
users api to make authenticated requests directly to the gmail API with no
backend needed.

